

Mobile video making finally democratized by new video app MV - zbhan
http://www.mv.com

======
zbhan
If you were embarrassed posting boring video selfies to Instagram or Vine, you
should really reshoot it with MV. It's now in Beta on mv.com.

------
cywn
What a magic app! I really love it!

------
wwbeen
can't think anything higher, really awesome app

------
ivanweng
Really amazing app!

------
ljiajia
cool!

------
fans1991
cool

------
ceshi_lin123
cool

